# What do you think about an uncarbonated braggot



## boonchu (3/9/16)

I make a braggot which is a ris aged in whiskey barrels and a orange blossom sack mead aged in rum barrels. I serve it uncarbonated or very lightly carbonated to keep the silkyness of the brew. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mardoo (3/9/16)

"Can I have some?" comes to mind.


----------



## manticle (3/9/16)

Sounds great. Why?


----------



## boonchu (3/9/16)

I am curious as to some if the feedback I have gotten


----------



## Mardoo (3/9/16)

Carbonation level is specific both to the beer itself as well as a person's tastes. I love my post-kegging fermenter samples, with only the carbonation accumulated during ferment. Granted, I've never chosen not to carbonate a keg...


----------



## manticle (3/9/16)

boonchu said:


> I am curious as to some if the feedback I have gotten


People like fizzy shit.
For the life of me I'm not sure why.
For me RIS would be be best just slightly spritzy and mead still.
Could handle slightly sparkling mead and flat ris too.

Same for the braggot combo. I'll have a bottle of each please.


----------



## boonchu (3/9/16)

Look for Oranz is the new Vlad


----------



## Airgead (4/9/16)

Like the others my first thought is "where can I get some?"


----------



## boonchu (4/9/16)

Plonk in Canberra, the Oak Barrel in sydney or online at www.stonedog.com.au


----------



## barls (4/9/16)

i think the carbonation is just where it should be steve.
says i while wearing my stonedog t-shirt.


----------



## manticle (4/9/16)

Just ordered some stuff but it took my order without processing payment. Will I receive an email so I can finalise or did I **** it up?


----------



## boonchu (4/9/16)

I will check was it pay pal direct deposit or cc


----------



## boonchu (4/9/16)

Email sent


----------



## manticle (4/9/16)

Got an email for bank transfer. Any way of making it via paypal now? (which was my preferred option - just never saw how to select after adding guest checkout details).

Cheers


----------



## boonchu (4/9/16)

Not sure if you can edit it but you can reorder and go for paypal. Cant see you you cant do paypal on guest checkout


----------



## rude (4/9/16)

My thoughts are the same about you're braggot I think this could warm me up nicely

Youre other braggot loud mouth have you carbed that low too ?

My father inlaw is an apiarist originally Kalgoolie honey now lives in Westdale near Beverley W.A beautiful honey

Will get him to check out you're web page cheers


----------



## Grainer (4/9/16)

no issue with an uncharted brag got.. as long as it is due to high abV


----------



## boonchu (5/9/16)

Loud Mouth is low as well, but am in tge process of changing to forced carb as bottle conditioning at abvs above 12% is hit and miss


----------



## manticle (14/9/16)

Delicious. Drinking it now. Quite sweet, dessert-ish, lovely honey notes, and character from the fortification. Finish is all oak, rum, whisky and milk chocolate.

Straight orange blossum mead is pretty tasty too (might become a regular order for me).


----------

